
Enrollment In Harvard's Intro To Computer Science Jumped 590% In 10 Years - sethbannon
http://www.fastcompany.com/3017439/fast-feed/enrollment-in-harvards-intro-to-computer-science-jumped-590-in-10-years
======
pg
This may be somewhat misleading, because I believe the number had fallen a lot
before 2004. I.e. it may have gone up less in 15 years than in 10.

~~~
mlchild
That's fair, but I think there's more than one causal factor. Of course, the
rise in programming in culture plays a role, but I think David Malan might be
more important—I shopped CS50 the year before he started and took it a year
later from him, and he's extraordinary. He has reportedly made it his mission
to make it the biggest and most popular class at Harvard, and is nearly there.
It's been an incredibly well-oiled operation from the beginning, but now the
level of support, the project fair, his lectures, etc., are finely honed.

If someone could do/had done the same thing to CS51, I might have fonder
memories of my first Lisp and object-oriented experiences...

